# Montana Elk hunt



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

I am looking to book a 2022 Gun season Elk hunt in Montana and wondering if any of you guys have an outfitter you recommend that sells land owner tags or in an area I can draw a tag the first year?

I know I’d have to apply for most units but was told there’s some that I may be able to hunt the first year somehow?
I’m not sure how it works so looking for advice.

any advice or info I’d appreciated!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

General tags in MT are getting harder to draw each year, however, outfitters are now allowed X amount of tags for clients that book with them.
Chat with @bigbucks160 
He may be able to help you out next year. He is leaving for Montana in the morning so will be out of touch for two weeks but he could be a start and get you in touch with someone.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Get on the Montana website and look into purchasing a bonus point. It doesn't guarantee you will be drawn for a tag but it will give you a leg up, certainly won't hurt. Most areas in Montana are general tag areas. 

Not sure how you want to hunt or how much time you have but just for grins you may wish to look into hunting a wilderness area, the Bob Marshall for instance. Yes, they have wolves an such, but the season starts on September 15, and bulls will still be bugling for a week or so. Just the experience of packing in on horseback, hunting in reasonable weather, and listening to the bulls is worth the price of admission IMO. 

Find an outfitter with a camp near the Flathead River and some bonus cutthroat fishing can be had. On my second trip in I brought a break down single shot shotgun. Getting enough grouse, ruffed, blue, and Franklin, to supplement a camp dinner of trout and tenderloin was way easier than throwing stones at them (franklin's only) like the guide and I had to do the first year. A lot more productive too. FM


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

If your only looking for a general tag you'll want a preference point, not a bonus point. This link will help with the difference between the two.



https://help.gohunt.com/hc/en-us/articles/115015897967-What-s-the-difference-between-preference-points-and-bonus-points-


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I have a friend that lives in Montana and his dad heads out there to elk hunt most years. Last year was the first year he didnt draw, and he had one preference point. When I was in Montana 20 years ago you could get a tag over the counter almost every year for most units, especially further north and west. I am trying to get out there next year and I have bought a preference point this year, but I might be aiming for 2023 realistically. If you get an outfitter, it is a whole different story.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

repeat


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

dlawrence1 said:


> If your only looking for a general tag you'll want a preference point, not a bonus point. This link will help with the difference between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> https://help.gohunt.com/hc/en-us/articles/115015897967-What-s-the-difference-between-preference-points-and-bonus-points-


Thanks for the info!

so if I buy a preference point before the end of this Month it will help my odds of drawing a general BULL tag for the 2022?

it appears the bonus point is for a antlerless tag if I’m unsuccessful for a draw?

I am looking to probably go with an outfitter for my first time in Montana….does that help my odds of getting a tag for next season(2022)?

I am looking to gun hunt for this first year. What would be the preferred season or weeks to go for bugling elk?

thanks for all the help guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mt121212 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> so if I buy a preference point before the end of this Month it will help my odds of drawing a general BULL tag for the 2022?
> 
> ...


Preference point will help but still no guarantees. You buy one this year and next year when you apply buy another point for $50 and you'll be going into the draw with two points and that should get you a general elk tag which is good for either sex. If you want bugling bulls, you'll need to archery hunt in Sept. Oct is when the general season (rifle) opens and they will be done with the rut when their doing the crazy bugling.

Bonus points are not for bull or cow tags. They are used for a chance to hunt the limited draw units (you get a permit with the bonus points, this permit is separate from your license, it is what gives you legal right to hunt that unit) Example, the elk horn mountains. Unit 380. It takes residents like 17 or more points to get a tag, don't hold me to that stat. And any left (which is maybe 0-3) will then go into a drawing for non residents. Those bonus points are then used. It's pretty hard to get in there but it's worth that from my understanding.


I am not 100% sure of how the outfitter tags work since they just started it this year but it's my understanding they can get you a tag no doubt.


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

dlawrence1 said:


> Preference point will help but still no guarantees. You buy one this year and next year when you apply buy another point for $50 and you'll be going into the draw with two points and that should get you a general elk tag which is good for either sex. If you want bugling bulls, you'll need to archery hunt in Sept. Oct is when the general season (rifle) opens and they will be done with the rut when their doing the crazy bugling.
> 
> Bonus points are not for bull or cow tags. They are used for a chance to hunt the limited draw units (you get a permit with the bonus points, this permit is separate from your license, it is what gives you legal right to hunt that unit) Example, the elk horn mountains. Unit 380. It takes non residents like 17 or more points to get a tag, don't hold me to that stat. And any left (which is maybe 0-3) will then go into a drawing for non residents. Those bonus points are then used. It's pretty hard to get in there but it's worth that from my understanding.
> 
> ...


thanks for the help, that info is very helpful and I appreciate it.

I just bought a preference point and did a bunch more research.
I would be happy to draw a tag for a general unit for 2022. I am looking at outfitters in region 3 that have access to hunting a general unit. Looks like many are already booked for 2022 that I’m finding.

any idea what the odds are for drawing a tag for a special unit in region 3 with only two points?

this late in the game I just want to be able to hunt for elk in Montana next year on either private or leased ground so I’m not getting picky on my options as I know they may be limited.

I will email some Outfitter’s on the tag info.

if anyone has any Outfitter’s the recommend from southwest Montana please let me know.

thanks again!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Mt121212 said:


> I am looking to book a 2022 Gun season Elk hunt in Montana and wondering if any of you guys have an outfitter you recommend that sells land owner tags or in an area I can draw a tag the first year?
> 
> I know I’d have to apply for most units but was told there’s some that I may be able to hunt the first year somehow?
> I’m not sure how it works so looking for advice.
> ...


I will PM you


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

bigbucks160 said:


> I will PM you


thanks Bigbucks160 I appreciate it


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mt121212 said:


> thanks for the help, that info is very helpful and I appreciate it.
> 
> I just bought a preference point and did a bunch more research.
> I would be happy to draw a tag for a general unit for 2022. I am looking at outfitters in region 3 that have access to hunting a general unit. Looks like many are already booked for 2022 that I’m finding.
> ...


Just because their labeled a general unit doesn't mean they don't have big bulls or lots of elk. I've been pleasantly surprised with the general units I have hunted. 

What kind of hunt you looking for? Backcountry, riding in on horses and staying in a wall tent? Or more of a house and drive in and out daily?


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

dlawrence1 said:


> Just because their labeled a general unit doesn't mean they don't have big bulls or lots of elk. I've been pleasantly surprised with the general units I have hunted.
> 
> What kind of hunt you looking for? Backcountry, riding in on horses and staying in a wall tent? Or more of a house and drive in and out daily?


I am interested in either type of hunt. Whatever would give me the best odds at a 280” class range bull.

the backcountry hunt sounds very cool but I also wouldn’t turn down a house and drive in if odds were better.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

A guide will run you no less then $4500-5500 and upwards of $9500. 280" bull is reasonable really, but i would say private land will hold better elk. I guess pick an area of the state you would be interested in and start searching. Rokslide hunting forum has more information then one can absorb. People are typically really helpful as long as your not asking for specific spots. But if asking for outfitters you should be able to get reliable recommendations.


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

dlawrence1 said:


> A guide will run you no less then $4500-5500 and upwards of $9500. 280" bull is reasonable really, but i would say private land will hold better elk. I guess pick an area of the state you would be interested in and start searching. Rokslide hunting forum has more information then one can absorb. People are typically really helpful as long as your not asking for specific spots. But if asking for outfitters you should be able to get reliable recommendations.


Thanks a lot! I’ll look into that.
After doing a bunch of research I’m looking into region 3 southwest.
I did look a little into hunting a wilderness area. I like the idea of possibly hunting during the rut with w rifle to hear the bugling but worry that they are over hunted very hard and the elk numbers may be lower.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

So rifle this year is from Oct 23–Nov 28, if you get to hear 1 or 2 bugles that time you'd probably be lucky. Maybe on private land they might bugle a little more but for the most part, they dont have much to say once the rut is done. Not saying they don't, its just not anything like Sept. Lots of time behind the glass. I have never heard of hunting the rut with a rifle in Montana, unless it is a special hunt.....no clue there.
Region 3 is large and you can find probably hundreds of outfitters that can fill you in on what to expect. All I know is region 3 has a lot of grizzly bears. You get around Dillon, Ennis, Big Sky their in there pretty good.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

The research and planning is a lot of fun, but if you get frustrated or hit a dead end, contact one or two hunting consultants and get on their mailing lists or merely tell them what you are looking for. You don't pay them out of pocket, they get paid by the outfitter. FM


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys I appreciate it! I’m going to spend some more time doing research on picking a good outfitter in a good area that’ll help our odds of finding a couple nice bulls!!


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

Although it does seem hard to determine what ones are great without personal recommendations!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

You can hunt elk with a rifle in Montana in September if you go into specific wilderness areas. In 2014, we went into the Bob Marshall wilderness on horseback. A very cool trip but we were unsuccessful as wolves had moved into the valley we were hunting


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks Guys.

it is very hard to tell what are the good Vs bad outfitters although the review sites did help some.

I would like to stay in region 3 or possible central Montana.

as of now I have it down to either Backcountry Montana Adventures and Montana guide services.
If anyone has any experiences or heard anything about these two please let me know.

Or if there’s any you have been to that you recommend please share.
I appreciate all the help!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Search rokslide forum. I'm sure someone on there has used them.


----------

